# he's baaa-a-a-a-ck



## bobcycles (Jan 20, 2019)

Better get on this quick...listed at less than 1/2 the price it sold for last time!

and yep more versions available....at drastic discounts... sellers other items....

you guys know who that kid is ..right?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=192798171355


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 20, 2019)

Ha! I bet the last time around there were two drunk bidders thinking they were bidding on the bike.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 20, 2019)

I see stupid people.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 21, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> ...you guys know who that kid is ..right?
> 
> View attachment 936395



Not a clue but I like his engineer boots.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jan 21, 2019)

*A new member here on The Cabe,,On Training Wheels..Bob  its U  and your first Krate resto back in the summer of 69*


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 21, 2019)

I like this photo better.


----------



## 5760rj (Jan 25, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Better get on this quick...listed at less than 1/2 the price it sold for last time!
> 
> and yep more versions available....at drastic discounts... sellers other items....
> 
> ...



hey is that a ford falcon or ranchero parked in the back ground?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 25, 2019)

5760rj said:


> hey is that a ford falcon or ranchero parked in the back ground?




 El Camino, maybe a 1965 - 66.


----------



## stoney (Jan 26, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> El Camino, maybe a 1965 - 66.




'65


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 26, 2019)

KingSized HD said:


> Not a clue but I like his engineer boots.



They are nice boots, but engineer boots, not so much. i have a pair of engineer boots. they are pull on with straps. no laces required.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 26, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I like this photo better.
> 
> View attachment 936585



Doctors are AMAZING these daze! Bob, which Miss Clairol is that?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## reverenddrg (Jan 27, 2019)

No water mark on the pic? My mate who has more spare time reckons by tomorrow he can download n print me it for free!!!!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 27, 2019)

eBay rules forbid watermarks, that was done a few years ago.

I think you can still put copy or something all over the image though, may be mistaken.


----------



## phantom (Jan 27, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I like this photo better.
> 
> View attachment 936585



Looks even better rotated half a turn


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 27, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I like this photo better.
> 
> View attachment 936585



Me TOO!!! NICE HEADLITES!!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 27, 2019)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *A new member here on The Cabe,,On Training Wheels..Bob  its U  and your first Krate resto back in the summer of 69*



jEEZ BOB. DIDN'T KNOW YOU WERE AROUND IN THE 60'S. THE DATE CODE ON THE PHOTO JAN OF 69 I WAS 9 YEARS OLD THAT YEAR.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 29, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> El Camino, maybe a 1965 - 66.



'65


----------

